# Ellie got another cat tree! (And pics of our new kitten)



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! So, as if my apartment didn't have enough cat toys and scratchers in it already... we decided to get Ellie a second cat tree! Her first one is black (black with a white cat... didn't think it through) and is in our living room overlooking the window. She loves it, but we spend a ton of time in our office and she LOVES being where we are. So we decided to invest in a second one for the office!

The second my boyfriend started assembling it she freaked out. She knew it was a cat tree and was rubbing all over it, even licking it! lol She was so excited she couldn't contain herself. She pretty much only leaves it to eat, use the litterbox, and greet us at the door when we come home.

It was also an awesome price, I got it on eBay for $69 and it's an 80" cat tree. It isn't the most heavy duty, some parts are a bit wobbly, but considering Ellie is 7lbs it isn't an issue.








Here is a video of her playing with it - [couldn't figure out how to embed it?] 











Sideways pic of her batting at the mouse :crazy





























And here is a random pic of Ellie in her old favorite hangout in the office before her cat tree.














Also, we've been looking for a companion for Ellie and have looked at probably a hundred cats. Either none of them felt right, they were declawed (our shelters don't recommend adopting a declawed cat if you have one with claws...) or the kittens personalities were just too aggressive and crazy for our chill, laid back Ellie.

Well, I made the mistake of contacting the woman we got Ellie from... and she had a litter of kittens. We met with her yesterday and put a deposit down on this adorable, chocolate tortie girl. She won't be ready for a few weeks but we are soo excited! She is exactly how Ellie was as a kitten but even more relaxed. Her and Ellie actually share a father but have different moms. The second we met her we knew she would be PERFECT as a companion for Ellie.


























Sorry for the forever long post! Thanks for looking :daisy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! How adorable! Looks like ying and yang! I love Persians! We just got in an adorable girl that will get adopted really fast now that I have her on the shelter website! That is a first class cat tree!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Awww! How adorable! Looks like ying and yang! I love Persians! We just got in an adorable girl that will get adopted really fast now that I have her on the shelter website! That is a first class cat tree!! Congratulations!


Thanks so much Marcia!!  Oh, they definitely do get adopted quickly! There was a Himalayan girl we REALLY wanted at our local no-kill shelter, but sadly she was very sensitive/defensive about her paws from her declawing (probably a botched job ) and we knew it would not work with Ellie. But she had tons of people coming in to see her who wanted her!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

OH EMM GEEE!!!

That kitten just made me /squee out loud at work. HOw freaking adorable!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha!! Thanks so much MowMow!!  We had the same reaction... and when we met her and her littermates we almost died of cuteness overload! They are all soo sweet tempered, too!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a pic of the little tortie girl's two brothers! She also has a white sister but she has a deposit on her already so she didn't bring her.

Their mouths were dirty from annihilating their first wet food before she brought them! lol









Also, we haven't 100% chosen a name for little chocolate tortie girl but we're thinking of Tootsie or Annie!


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

So cute, all of them !! Are they traditional/doll faced Persians?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

RockyandLily said:


> So cute, all of them !! Are they traditional/doll faced Persians?


Thanks so much, RockyandLily!!  Yes, they are doll face Persians! They're my personal favorite, and it's a win-win because no horrible tear-stains and breathing issues! My aunt's extreme face Persian sounds like a bulldog grunting! lol


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

What a spoiled beautiful princess. Congratulation on a new kitten. The perfect companion for your Ellie.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Omg! HI Mandy! I haven't seen you around in forever! (Do you still have your hamsters) 

Ellie is adorable and so is the new baby! I bet you're wicked excited for your new girl, I am excited for you, too!

Awesome cat tree, I do want to just kind of forewarn you about something though.. I usually cut the mice/string toys off of the cat trees because of a horrifying experience I had with them before. One morning I woke up to Sampson SCREAMING bloody murder and when I found him he had the string part tightly wrapped around his paw & he couldn't get it out and it was because he was just playing with the strings. Ever since then I cut them off every single time. Good luck! Nice to see you again


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats on the new tree and the new kitten. Ellie is gorgeous and the new kitty is super cute. Exciting and fun!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks so much, Gandalf&Endor and G-PEG123!! :mrgreen: We just cannot wait to get our new baby home!



Catlover Danielle said:


> Omg! HI Mandy! I haven't seen you around in forever! (Do you still have your hamsters)
> 
> Ellie is adorable and so is the new baby! I bet you're wicked excited for your new girl, I am excited for you, too!


Danielle!!! Hey! I was wondering if I'd see you around on here! I do still have my hamsters, although two passed away so I'm down to my 4 now. They're all getting a little on the elderly side so I feel like I have a hamster nursing home! lol. 

And thank you!! We are unbelievably excited and we know Ellie will just love it! Also, thanks for the tip on the mouse! We haven't had any issues with the one on her other cat tree but I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mandy is so beautiful and her new friend is super adorable! How fun a new kitten!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie,
OMG! Ellie has grown into a Gorgeous Girl and that tail, is to die for, so fluffy!!!
Your new baby to be, is soooo darling!!
You won the cat tree lottery as well!
Sharon


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

awwwwwww so adorable! I love the cat tree too!  Wow! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

*faints from the cuteness* That second pic down of that new baby is so amazingly adorable I can't even believe it!! Your Ellis is such a gorgeous girl - so glad she is going to have a little sister. :2kitties


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for the comments and compliments, everyone!!  We are just so excited and hope these next few weeks fly by!

10cats2dogs - thank you!!  It's so funny because when we got Ellie as a kitten, her tail was really small and thin. Then one day when she was a few months old it just seemed to poof out overnight! haha


----------



## lflongcatlvr (Jul 26, 2014)

Ellie is drop dead gorgeous! and the little tortie will be too. I love traditional Persians - they're so calm and sweet, and their faces are "normal!" I hate seeing/hearing those breathing/eating/drinking problems. Have fun!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, what beautiful Persians! My mom was super into Persians around 13 years ago, and as a result we still have a 19-year-old blue Persian and a 14-year-old blue-point Himalayan (Kosmo and Novalee). They're really wonderful cats, even if they do take a lot of grooming work. Ellie is so beautiful, and the tortie kitten is *so* adorable. She's gonna be quite majestic when she grows up. Look at that little face!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

they look like DOLLS!!!!! soooooooooooooo PRETTY!!!!!! OMGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow Ellie's beautiful! What an amazingly fluffy tail - she needs the big cat tree to show it off properly! And the kitten...soooo cute!


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread yet, but when I saw the pictures of the little kitten, I couldn't contain myself. It's so cute I want to scream! lol It looks like a little, fuzzy teddy bear.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

There both so cute!!! I should my grandma a picture of your kitten and she said "why can't you find me one like that!" Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

ooh the kitten is adorable, love the colour too. Also loving that cat tree.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl Ellie is and the new kitten is going to look amazing next to her. I LOVE that cat tree and have to contain myself from buying one now!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks SOO much for all of the kind comments, everyone!! They made my day after a stressful day at work! :love2 Ellie says thank you for all of the compliments! haha 



Dicesmom said:


> There both so cute!!! I should my grandma a picture of your kitten and she said "why can't you find me one like that!" Lol.


Aww! Haha we got very lucky, most Persian breeders we found are hours and hours away from us, but the woman we got Ellie from is only 10 minutes away! We actually found her on Hoobly.com, not sure if you have checked there for local breeders? The lady we got Ellie from is not very tech-savvy so she doesn't have a fancy website like a lot of breeders haha.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> What a gorgeous girl Ellie is and the new kitten is going to look amazing next to her. I LOVE that cat tree and have to contain myself from buying one now!


Thanks so much Mochas Mommy! It really is such a great deal, and the shipping was crazy fast! It got here within 2 days of ordering. I was very impressed and Ellie has LOVED it!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Ellie's gorgeous, and her eyes! Plus that cat tree... I want!

That kittne is absolutely adorable as well, when will she be ready to take home? I can't wait to see the two of them together. And Ellie and Annie, that would be an absolutely adorable combination!


----------

